# Zeke



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well we got a call last friday about a female that we have been wanting , a friend breeder of ours bought a bunch of dogs off another kennel and said he finally has something we have been asking for and is sure of it, so ok bring her by we will check her out. She was suppose to arrive on his 1st trip he made saturday but it didnt happen . He brought back this male I had contacted the owner about before i even got crush asking if they would sell him to me { apparently the email didnt go through and they never got it}. Well waiting for this female still he called us up yesterday asking if we could take this male as well , 1st thought was no , no more males but its the one I have wanted for alooong time and I was talked into it. However thinking it over between the 2 of us and going over everything we decided no we dont want another male but know of a couple friends who would take him in a heart beat figured we would send him over there way. Well our friend wanted to come by anyways since we decided last minute on the "no" he was already in route and got here at midnight when he arrived I was in shock . We knew he was thin before hand and had been warned but the rest left us speechless. He was attacked by an older dog on the property of his original home and what I thought at 1st to be knuckling is actually swelling and most likely an infection { on way to vet today but started antibiotics last night} . You can see every rib in him and the bumps of his spine { the dog I had seen last year was nothing in comparison to the one I have now.} The wounds some of which look to have needed stitches have almost healed over i picked a couple scabs hoping to reopen for drainage , but looks like the vet will have to cut a hole for that now and the heat comming off his legs was crazy.
I hadnt been able to get much info prior to this I knew the original owner was sick and thats why she was selling all her dogs , the friend of ours got a good deal or so he thought so drove 7-8 hours each way to pick these dogs up . He arrived and said his mouth just dropped each dog looked like skeletons and very similar to Zeke he said he had no words he was speechless just opened his truck and said get in and one by one they got in and sat down like they knew he was saving them. 
He is making that trip again for another 9 today and may be bringing us a female as well { not thinking we are keeping the male have a few homes lined up for him after he is healed and possibly others since there will be a bunch needing homes} but we took him in , I couldnt turn him away he is an absolute sweetheart even after what he has been through. He stunk so bad last night we couldnt even leave it till morning it was horrid so he got a 1am bath and even let me pick him up . He has been so trusting of us for just meeting us . He hasnt eaten much but i attribute that to stress and possibly the infection but he is drinking like crazy I swear he gained 5 lbs just from drinking. He loooves cheese though , had to get a pill in him and cheese worked amazing, but he turns his nose to dog treats. he grew up with a baby in the house and this morning is following my boys around like he is there shadow waggin his tail like crazy { we supervise }. 
Will post pics of him soon ,hoping I can get him a bit better in a couple days before I post his pic


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You really are an Angel. 
Poor dog. Lucky to have found someone to help him though.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Post some before and after angle, thanks to you and your friend for saving them


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

took a couple pics they dont look to bad, I guess the black covers some of the ribs sticking out he looks worse in person but he is pretty cute I think.








see the knuckling over looking? its all swelling


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Poor baby, he'll be a cutie when fixed up


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

poor guy, fixable though!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

redog said:


> poor guy, fixable though!


ya thats what i thought , he has a great personality and so far really stable temperment thats what mattered to me bringing him in my home its always #1 with any dog comming here. Hopefully the legs can be healed easily enough he isnt limping at all and runs around spazzing so i dont think we will have to xray atleast not yet, Ill see what the vet says today.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Keep us updated!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwwww so happy your friend was able to get there when he did. Great job on taking him in, so lucky to have found you guys! He does look like a cutie and nothing like the original picture from what I remember. The swelling looks so sore! Did you make it to the vet yet? how did it go?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww i remember seeing a pic of him that you guys posted in the GP chat on FB the other day. Poor guy, sending healing vibes to him!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

No turns out I cant get to the vet , your presidents clinton and bush are in town and the streets are nuts we got cut off by the secret police on our way to the mall to get another kennel and more medical supplies and had to wait as there bus and parade of cars went by  . So will be off to the vet tomorrow when the streets re open. I did get a bunchmore supplies and either he or maybe one of the scabs i got off reopened and one of his legs has been draining, just gonna squeeze it a couple times for today and see if it helps{ vet recommended , as bad as it sounds he seems to already be looking better in that leg, less puffy . Its been a few hours}

here are the Zeke pictures some have seen , this is what he should look like right now

















edit :I edited and cropped pictures are taking a minute to change I guess.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, that stinks, I hope its better tomorrow so you can go. he is such a handsome boy, I am sure he will look great in no time now that he is with you guys. What they doing in your area I wonder? lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

supposedly talking about the economy and how to improve it BAHAHAHAHAHAHA I would think Bush would be the last one to talk about that subject LOL.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> supposedly talking about the economy and how to improve it BAHAHAHAHAHAHA I would think Bush would be the last one to talk about that subject LOL.


right! lol damn just an excuse to mess up your day!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

omg poor baby .. you really are a great person for taking him in and takin care of him .. how many more dogs did this kennel have ? Why did he get this way .. and I dread seeing the others that were there .. =[ When I worked at the shelter dogs like that would come in and I couldnt help but cry .. its heartbreaking to see such a beautiful creature tore up so bad .. I hope he heals .. and I hope you find a fantastic home for him .. =]


----------



## crystalcountry (Dec 26, 2010)

He's going to be a real peach when he gets better! Glad you had room to help the ol'boy out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Izzo Im not even sure how many they had I know he picked up 9 the 1st trip and he said 9 or 10 this trip Hopefully thats all of them. I dont know the story on what happened on there end I know people been talking about she got ill or something dont know if maybe work was lost or what , but they are deff neglected. He isnt cowering at us at all and we have a noisy that doesnt seem to bug him. I dont think he was physically abused or anything just neglected. His wounds are from a scrap with an older male and Im guessing they just didnt have the money to care for those wounds properly and are now infected. Cant say what the story was for sure, really no excuse for that though.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sweet looking dog. Hope he heals up ok.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Izzo Im not even sure how many they had I know he picked up 9 the 1st trip and he said 9 or 10 this trip Hopefully thats all of them. I dont know the story on what happened on there end I know people been talking about she got ill or something dont know if maybe work was lost or what , but they are deff neglected. He isnt cowering at us at all and we have a noisy that doesnt seem to bug him. I dont think he was physically abused or anything just neglected. His wounds are from a scrap with an older male and Im guessing they just didnt have the money to care for those wounds properly and are now infected. Cant say what the story was for sure, really no excuse for that though.


I understand things going bad but that poor dog =[ I would like to see pics of the others .. maybe I can help in some way .. I live in michigan right by the border lol =]


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we are by the washington boarder lol I have no idea where michigan is lol. Not sure when he will be bringing this female over havent heard from him about how the trip is going he left today I think so may see her this weekend. He lives an hour from me so I dont know if I will see the others or not depends when he comes here or if we have to go out there. If we go out there ill get some pics . Hopefully the rest are just thin { sad as that is its a pretty easy fix most of the time} Hopefully they all arent beat up like this. Just got his bandages changed and got some scabs off the other leg that needs to be drained but they are healed underneath already  so will have to let the vet open that up. and on the one that is draining its draining alot been changing the bandage twice today. Only thing is the bone in the front of the leg feels like its out of place almost like it broke and maybe rehealed, kinda jagged feeling? Im hoping im feeling that wrong Im sure he will want to xray if it is. He isnt limping at all though and gets around fine so if it broke and healed wonder if they will do anything or just leave it be?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Poor guy!He's gonna be a looker when all fixed.Kudos to you for taking him in


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks , looks like we are going in for xrays his leg doesnt feel right to me even though he isnt limping. waiting for the boyfriend to get home from work and see if we can get him in this afternoon. Hate working around work schedules lol. he is doing great though otherwise he is eating a drinking no problems I swear he has gained 5 lbs already his spine isnt sticking out like it was { still see the spine just not as bad}. Talked with the vet again today to get some points and see what I can do from here , got his 1 leg draining and there isnt as much today as there has been which is good they said. He wants to play and I have to keep calming him down I dont want him running or jumping till we know whats going on with the leg I had to carry him down the stairs today. He kinda moans when he moves like its hard on him reminds me of my old lab at the farm who had arthritis hoping its nothing like that this early in his life. Will keep you all posted as we get news from the vet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Also question for anyone having to have had to put weight on a dog like this. Should I make him satin balls? or would the goats milk and oatmeal mixed in his food help { what we were recommended when pep needed weight after pups , but she was nursing so not sure the goats milk would be right here?} or would you just feed the normal kibble and raw that we are feeding now and just gradually increase his weight?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Great news from the vet today there is no break. Its just alot of swelling and he prescribed another antibiotic and anti inflamatory med. But he looks good health wise just need to get this infection taken care of here and some weight put on him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

here is his ped BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute pup. Glad things are working out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Here are some updated pics, his legs are looking alot better and he has put on some weight ,he photographs well so he looks bigger then he is still has some ribs sticking out but his spine isnt so pronounced now. He has had 1 round of deworming which he needs another dose this week here. His legs were doing better he was on a anti inflammatory and anti biotic for the infection however now that the meds have stopped that 1 leg is puffing up again so will get the vet to check it again when we go in , may need another round of meds. He has so much energy and personality just loves life. He loves the spring pole everytime we have been out in the yard by it he tries to go for it so today we lowered it for him and let him have some fun { dont want him jumping till that leg is healed , even though the xrays showed his bones were ok}. We havent done much for excersise since he was so thin and its been so cold I have had to put a kids sweater on him for quick walks, however now that his weight is up a bit he will be worked out a bit more and try to build some of that muscle back slowly. He gets along well with all the girls he has similar personality quirks that pep has its hilarious to watch them play, the males though we havent tried and with our experience with males in our home we wont be trying. He has deffinately made himself at home quickly here and knows how to get away with stuff already so hard to say no to that cute face of his. 
Was going to order some nustock for his legs and see if we can get the hair to grow back , has anyone used that on scars and had success?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

she's looking better already, i would get the nu stock couldn't hurt to try!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks Aireal { she is a he though but i wont tell him you said that LOL} Ya I figure its not that expensive worth a shot. We glued his ears up and they stood nice with the mole skin on them but he got them off lol , have to get better glue i guess . Not sure tehy will ever stand now he is older but I notice since I have been massaging them daily he holds them better at times... who knows figure all this stuff doesnt cost much to try worse case is the hair dont grow back and the ears dont stand lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well took him to the vet yesterday and he is just under 70lbs now, so doing great weight wise. Just need to get some muscle built up again he still lacks that right now. His leg opened up the other day it had started to swell since the meds ended and I guess the infection was just so bad that 2 weeks of meds wasnt enough. So since it opened we have been draining it and bandaging it a couple times a day. The vet went in and opened it a bit more and put a qtip int here to clean it all out and poor zeke just took it , just stood there and let the vet didnt even make a sound or motion to him at all, vet loves him said he is a tough boy for sure. So now he is on new meds and hopefully this time around it will be completly cleared up. he does have some hard tissue in that leg though , vet thinks scar tissue so we arent sure if that will go away. Anyways thats the update we have for him


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

we want some more pics too! duh!


----------



## Chloesmygirl (Jan 31, 2011)

He seems like a sweet boy! thanks for the update.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks, here are some updated ones from this morning.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

looking good! (not the snow, ew you got a few inches!!???)


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow ... Angelbaby, you are a star! ... thank god for people like you :clap:

He's a lovely lad


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Good looking dog! I saw pics on FB and was wondering where he came from and what his story was.....I haven't been on GP much but I am back now  glad he is getting better Angel. Are you keeping him? Can he even be shown with his ears and scarring on his legs like that? Poor boy, glad you saved him :clap: I'm suprised you let another male in the house though lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol yes we are keeping him and I know another male lol ;S... not sure about showing we are looking into ways to fix the ears but not holding our breath and the scars they are fairly new so going to try nustock and see if they help and i guess go from there. If anything he is a sweet house pet such a mushy boy loves to snuggle and is very similar in personality to peppa. We havent tried him with any males and wont, he was obviously in a scrap and dont know if he started it or the other dog so not chancing it but he is great with the girls { although they are in heat right now so he is hanging out solo lol }. We have a standing offer with one of our close friends and his mom totake him if he doesnt continue to work out so worst case he goes there where we see him every other day anyways lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I feel I should redeem what was originally said about the old owners of Zeke . Some things just havent felt right with the story I was given and the guy who "recued" zeke with the others has been playing games with the papers, says he has them but hasnt had time to get them to me and he seemed kinda taken back when Itold him I know his ped already I did some searching and found it. Said he would give me the papers but wanted some stud use out of him for the deal. I kept asking about the old owners and If i could contact them he replied " go ahead you wont be able to they live in the bush hiding from people they owe money too" well turns out there not hiding from anyone and were fairly easy to get ahold of today , they called earlier this morning.

We received Zeke octoberish with fairly fresh wounds , we were told they had picked the dogs up all in horrible condition and came straight to us. Turns out the original owners sold him to a friend back in August , and that friend was not suppose to sell zeke. So the story I was fed was a complete lie. The injuried occured in this "rescuers" yard. The original owners were real nice and said since he is in a loveing home they dont want him back from us, and luckly they have the papers still which they will help get to us soon. So the other guy I dont know if he was planning to give me some hung papers and maybe got put off knowing I knew the pedigree? 
We emailed the original owners some pics of him from when we 1st got him and pictures from recently, and went through all the vet costs we have been going through with him . He is almost done his 2nd round of anti biotics now and is doing great alot of his scars are even growing the fur back and looking pretty good. We love this boy and glad to know a previous owner loved him too and it wasnt as we were told it was. The guy who brought him to us is in some hot water with both us and the other kennel he put this on, thats some pretty shady stuff to put the blame of something you caused on another kennel like that. He will never put his hands on Zeke again I can say that and Im now working on getting this guys yard investigated as Im sure there is more injured dogs , no way this was only zeke injured based onthe type of injuries. 
Just wanted to make it clear I know some of you know the kennel zeke originally came from and want to make sure there name is wiped clean and the blame for this dog isnt on them. They are trying to figure out how this all happened from there end as well , im sure a few people will have some explaining to do starting with there friend.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's such a pretty boy. He's so lucky to have you. OMG I wanna comeo ver and play in the snow,look how white and pretty your yard is *jealous* lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well the snow is gone lol just rain now


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Just seen those snow pics, and they puzzled me. I looked at the first two pics i was like waat twins, lol. Zekes lookin great, especially when u brought him in, looks bulkier.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks smiggs he has put on close to 10 lbs already , I know doesnt seem like alot but its been a slow process dealing with the infection I think the meds killed his appetite a bit I had to fight with him to take the pills even wrapped in cheese or meat lol. but he is slowly gaining we dewormed him too and he seemed to thin out a bit more there for a bit. I think he goes back to the vet next week when these meds are done for another check up and will get a weigh in done again


----------

